# Killington Trip Report 4/26/15 - "Last Day"



## SkiRay (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you AlpineZone! ​
*"Last Day"*
As the season has officially ended we wanted to say thanks to our family, friends and our wonderful ski community. A heartfelt thanks from us Albas. We truly appreciate your support and for watching our silly videos.

We were lucky to have great weather in late April with nearly full coverage at Killington. Knowing this, we decided to take some last runs at this fun mountain with a notorious reputation. We hope you like our farewell video to the season and we look forward to seeing you this summer.

Needless to say but, we are thankful for you viewership. Also, thank you Suzanne Keating for making this possible.


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2015)

Makes me sad that the season is done!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> Makes me sad that the season is done!


Just beginning in the south though!!!


http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/...in-the-southern-hemisphere-so-far-this-season


----------



## SkiRay (Jun 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Just beginning in the south though!!!
> 
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/...in-the-southern-hemisphere-so-far-this-season



Great news.. Now to convince my wife...


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> Great news.. Now to convince my wife...



Same here and talk my employer into going really negative on vacation time!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd rather be in Norway than South America.

10 feet of recent snow.  So much snow, the glacier ski areas can't open according to Snow-Forecast

https://www.facebook.com/snowreport


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2015)

Ray, I saw you that day which was coincidentally my last ski day of 14-15 also.

I recognize that jacket. Have a great summer, the snow will fly again sooner than you imagine.


----------



## SkiRay (Jun 5, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Ray, I saw you that day which was coincidentally my last ski day of 14-15 also.
> 
> I recognize that jacket. Have a great summer, the snow will fly again sooner than you imagine.



Hmm. What were you wearing that day? I have plenty of footage from that day and given that it was pretty dead (compared to other days), we might have you recorded . 

In Burlington, VT right now for the next few days. Wow, it's really pretty in summer too! And great skiing nearby too.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 6, 2015)

Black pants/Blue shell/Silver helmet.

Saw you top gondola putting skis on.


----------

